# Wardrobe Conversion



## chase77 (Feb 21, 2011)

here's my first conversion. currently housing yearling Stimson and yearling Bredli. The bottom will house a couple of Pygmy Beardies shortly. still want to add a bit of greenery, but quite happy with the way it turned out


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW
That is amazing one of the best i have seen...
There has been a few conversions going up latly must start one of my own...
props


----------



## Australis (Feb 21, 2011)

They normally look so terrible, yours however is well done.


----------



## Lubke05 (Feb 21, 2011)

that's really cool.


----------



## Virides (Feb 22, 2011)

How about a few snake finger grips?  Check out the website


----------



## chase77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Virides said:


> How about a few snake finger grips?  Check out the website



lol. I plan on getting some as soon as funds are available. probably after i set up my roach colony and get me some dragons. I hate cleaning the glass of finger prints.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mate very well done. Do you want to build me one? Nar just kidding very nice


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 22, 2011)

Virides said:


> How about a few snake finger grips?  Check out the website



i didn't know about these,definitely going to order a few..


----------



## Japster (Feb 22, 2011)

That looks great mate, i'm doing a conversion from a busted **** old bookcase at the moment, will post up when I'm done.
Still on the hunt for a pair of wardrobes though, rare as hens teeth out here!


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 22, 2011)

looks unreal!!!!


----------

